# About IELTS



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi!
Does anyone knows for how long is IELTS valid?
'cause I'm planning to apply for it, but I don't know if its cerification is for life (like for ex.. Cambridge ESOL exams) or if it has a vality period.
According to this, I've have to decide when to apply considering our migration plan schedule.
Thanks in advance!
Cheers!

Brian


----------



## hyperthread (Mar 19, 2012)

2 years

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

*thanks!*



hyperthread said:


> 2 years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thanks a lot! Guess I'm gonn'a have to apply next year or so. Cheers!


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

By the way, does anyone know if there's any kind of equivalency between IELTS and Cambridge ESOL Exams?
'cause, if so. I'd prefer to apply for CAE, instead of IELTS. Think it would be more useful. 
Any idea?
Thanks.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

2 years for study purposes
1 year for immigration purposes


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Thanks!*



Dexter said:


> 2 years for study purposes
> 1 year for immigration purposes


Oh, I see.
Good info.
I guess my IELTS will have to wait for now.
Cheers!
Anything about Cambridge ESOL and IELTS equivalency?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I don't think Immi accept anything else than IELTS for immigration purposes. Not sure about universities - it probably varies.


----------

